
Ask HN: What's your cost of living in the Bay Area now? - yagyu
If you live in the Bay Area,<p>1) How much do you spend on housing, food (do you cook?), car&#x2F;commute, child care, or other major budget posts? Total expenses is also helpful if you don&#x27;t care to break it down.<p>2) In what area do you live? What type of housing?<p>3) What&#x27;s your household? Single? Couple? Children? Friends?<p>==========<p>Why do I ask?<p>I&#x27;m considering a post-doc at Stanford that would include relocating my family (wife + 2yr old) from Sweden. We&#x27;re obviously not in it for the money, but we need to know how much to ask to make ends meet.<p>The base offer is ~$60k&#x2F;year + medical insurance + one or two trips to visit home. My feeling is that I need additional funding, or my wife (also engineer, biotech) needs a job. Judging from Craigs List about $40k&#x2F;year goes directly to rent for a small family.<p>Your answers help us form a realistic view on what we can expect, and what income we need to live near Stanford for a year or two. Hopefully it helps someone else, too.<p>Any comments welcome. My mail is in my profile for anything off-topic.
======
tostitos1979
A friend of mine has a wife and kid ... paying 3500 a month for an average
place in Mountain View (2 bedrooms). I'm paying 2500 for a 1 bedroom and am
considering finding roommates (in my late 30s .. shesh). You could try renting
someone's basement ... nice deals are hard to come by but you might get lucky.

Also consider living a bit further away (Santa Clara or even San Jose).
Traffic sucks but it is a necessary evil. You might be able to get a decent 2
bedroom for 2500. Make sure your wife has immigration status that allows
working else you will be screwed. I have many friends who had highly educated
spouses who ended up sitting at home for a year+.

Edit .. some more additions. I don't want to scare you but want to give you
some data.

1) Make sure you budget for a car. While uber is awesome, it is very hard to
live here without a car. Everything is sprawled out. A cheap car isn't great
value ... you end up spending 20K on a car (you recover costs when you sell it
of course).

2) Make sure the uni covers health insurance for your whole family ... it is
often a payroll deduction so find out how much they charge.

3) East Palo Alto is dangerous so don't go there.

4) I eat out all the time ... food is not as expensive compared to Europe.
With a kid, eating out probably isn't a good idea though. Consider shopping in
bulk at Costco (need a car for that though).

5) I see posts on craigslist about professional couples who want to share a
house. I hope you get lucky and find one of those situations. Seems like a
good option.

6) Find out if the uni has subsidized housing. UCSF does and offers it to
post-docs. That can be an amazing deal.

Best of luck to you.

~~~
yagyu
Thanks!

